# Please critique my new mare



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't normally like cremellos but she is really pretty. She'd look great with a sky blue halter and saddle pad, or maybe a pale pink or purple? Something light, anyways, coz dark would just cancel out the beauty of her colour


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

As you can tell by my avatar, I have a blue-eyed, cremello colt. Love em.

She is very pretty. Nice topline.

My pretty boy looks just smashing in purple, which just happens to be my favorite color......


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

I love cremellos and she is very pretty. I think she would suit green or yellow colours


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

beautiful conformation!!! very solid girl. i was trying to rescue a solid white qh that looks similar with the exception if him being 300lbs under weight!!! i like her a lot! i think a burgandy would look very flattering on her!


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Gosh she's absolutely beautiful!

I actually disagree with Misty'sGirl. I think a dark colour wold look really nice on her, it would give a good contrast and make her look extra white! I think a dark blue would look really nice or a dark pink/burgundy.

If you did want a lighter colour - maybe a baby blue?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I had baby blue on my cremello. It's my favorite color for them.

No critique here.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Lovely horse! Like some other posters, not a big fan of cremellos but she has lovely conformation and her colour really suits her.
I like purples, blues or pinks on horses her colour 
x


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

i used to have an andalusian that was white, i used to have him in a lilac colour, it really used to suit him, then i tried light blue and i thought that was the best for him. all in all your horse is a gorgeous girl and she is a very nice looking horse. 

good luck and i hope you have a fun time with her 

x


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a cremello POA. LOVE HER!! As already suggested, she looks AWESOME in purple. I also have the cutest little getups in turquois. Cremello can really pull off most colors, but I like the bright ones!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

purple, lime green, hot pink, light pink, turquoise or a baby blue would look just great!!! she is beautiful!


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice mare you've got. I'm a bit crazy about dressage, I don't say this much about rough bred horses, but she really has a good build for dressage!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

very pretty girl.

I like much brighter colors on them.... Teals, turqouise, hot pinks, purples, a brilliant orange might even look good... pretty baby...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

PINK!! I love pink!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree with Fehr. She'd look awesome in pink! 

Your horse is stunning. I just love her.


----------

